# ESU Ecos Command Center Question



## csinc (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello,

I have bought the latest ESU Ecos Command Center to run my DCC locos with. It is the latest version with the new power supply. The old power supply had a switch to increase voltage for G scale, but the new power supply does not. I am not getting enough power to the tracks so I am thinking I am missing a setting. The manual so far for the latest version is only in German so I have no idea. Voltmeter is showing 14 volts in the track Would appreciate any help if someone has experience with this controller. 

Thank you,
Adam


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Unless you have a RMS AC voltmeter, you may not be getting a true reading.

Connect a full wave bridge to the track, put a small filter cap on the output and read with the DC scale to get a true reading.

(Ordinary AC voltmeters are designed to read 60 Hz sine wave AC, not 100kHz square wave AC)

Greg - 104


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

csinc said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have bought the latest ESU Ecos Command Center to run my DCC locos with. It is the latest version with the new power supply. The old power supply had a switch to increase voltage for G scale, but the new power supply does not. I am not getting enough power to the tracks so I am thinking I am missing a setting. The manual so far for the latest version is only in German so I have no idea. Voltmeter is showing 14 volts in the track Would appreciate any help if someone has experience with this controller.
> 
> ...


I have no experience with the Ecos unit, but:

First of all do the measurement the way Greg suggested to get a better handle on the actual DCC track voltage you are getting.

I assume you have the Ecos 50210, from what I have read the main difference between the 50200 and the 50210 is the output current and thus the requirement for a different power supply.
The power supply for the 50200 had a pot adjustment for the voltage . The pot was recessed and accessible through a small hole at the front of the supply.
The new power supply should have something similar, not a switch, but a potentiometer where you need a small screwdriver to adjusr the voltage.
Turning the pot all the way to the right gives the maximum voltage of about 21.5 volts which would put 20.5 to 21 volts DCC on the track.

Is there an on-line pdf of the German manual?
I can take a look at that if you have a link.

Knut


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Or shoot a picture of the new power supply?


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I just noticed there is actually a current/voltage monitor built into that Central Station.
Maybe that's what Adam meany by "Voltmeter"

14 volts would be the minimum DCC voltage, 21 volts the maximum


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice, a suggestion would be to measure independently, some times those things are off a bit.

Nice feature, my Zimo does this too, of course the Zimo lets you set the voltage.

Greg - 99 - woohoo...


----------



## csinc (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello, 

The latest version of the manual on the ESU site is still for the old one for all languages. So no help there. Also by voltmeter I meant the external device, not what is in the controller, which seems to just show how many milliamps it is putting into the track. 

I don't have the device on me now but will try to post some pictures soon. I am fairly certain the powersupply has no switches or other controls on it.

Was hoping someone on here had the latest version  Thank you,

Adam


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The picture in post #5 does show the voltage.

Does your system show this?

Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Adam,

Have you tried emailing ESU with the question?
...or the dealer where you bought the unit?


----------

